# What the hay do all these gadgets DO???



## deb morgan (Sep 25, 2020)

LOVE my 1988 FX235 Yan....got some cool stuff on it (like the 3 pt adjusts hydraulically for mowing banks, etc) and sure it has more..however, the 'manual' doesn't explain any of these buttons (I only know 2, the joy stick to raise and lower the 3 pt and the little joy stick that adjusts it sideways). I've arrowed the two joysticks I know what they do. There's also a square blue button that when you push it down it lights up blue. ????????
Can anyone help me know what else these all do? I'd really like to find the one that 'floats' the 3 pt so I can mow more evening (have a hilly, bumpy land) ..Thanks!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You might consider posting on "Tractorbynet" in the Yanmar section. There is a gentleman there that goes by tractor Ernie that is pretty familiar with those models. He used to be a dealer. Also Hoye Tractor's Aaron follows that forum and is very knowledgeable. And probably others. I am clueless.


----------



## deb morgan (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks...got it done...hope Ernie sees it!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

deb morgan said:


> LOVE my 1988 FX235 Yan....got some cool stuff on it (like the 3 pt adjusts hydraulically for mowing banks, etc) and sure it has more..however, the 'manual' doesn't explain any of these buttons (I only know 2, the joy stick to raise and lower the 3 pt and the little joy stick that adjusts it sideways). I've arrowed the two joysticks I know what they do. There's also a square blue button that when you push it down it lights up blue. ????????
> Can anyone help me know what else these all do? I'd really like to find the one that 'floats' the 3 pt so I can mow more evening (have a hilly, bumpy land) ..Thanks!


The floating the 3PT is called the 3PT draft control. Yes, Yanmar made several models with it, but I only know of the John Deere machines that had it as an optional upgrade. 

Recently, I've come across a small jackpot of YM/FX/F service manuals. Still sorting them all out to get the titles to the file names correctly. Many are of the FX300, FX400 and FX500 series of machines. When done, there is a MANUAL section here and one on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO (was the Yahoo group). I'm only one person, thus it does take time to weed thru all of this. My eastern EU language skills are a bit lacking to decipher the file names, but many are PDFs in English.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

deb morgan said:


> Thanks...got it done...hope Ernie sees it!


 I went there and could not find your post. What forum did you post under?


----------

